# This & That - What Others are Saying



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/this-that-what-others-are-saying/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/this-that-what-others-are-saying/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/this-that-what-others-are-saying/"></a></div>
<strong>Rumor Roundup ala Planet5D

</strong><a href="http://twitter.com/#!/planetMitch">@PlanetMitch</a> over at <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com">Planet5D</a> has posted a rumor roundup that touches on Canons events in the next month or so.</p>
<p>Heâ€™s also invited me to talk live on his site on Monday, October 3, 2011 at 3PM EST.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2011/09/rumors-abound-is-the-5d3-coming-soon-plus-canonrumors-live-on-planet5d-oct-3rd/">Read the roundup</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Patent â€“ The return of the aperture ring.

</strong><a href="http://twitter.com/#!/photographybay">@Photography Bay</a> has posted a patent pertaining to aperture rings returning to lenses. The ring would be for video capture on DSLRs.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.photographybay.com/2011/09/27/canon-bringing-back-lens-aperture-rings-for-hdslr-video/">Read all about it</a>Ã‚ </strong></p>
<p><strong>PRO-1 Printer

</strong>Apparently the PRO-1 moniker is for a â€œseriesâ€ of printers. Iâ€™m not sure if weâ€™ll see more than one. I know printers arenâ€™t all that exciting, weâ€™re waiting for the juicy EOS stuff.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Availability?

</strong>The most recent information I have is it will be officially announced this fall, with a Q2 2012 availability.</p>
<p>Canon still has to start churning out the new 500 and 600.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for the Dumb question, but what is considered the Quarter #2. April-June?


----------



## Meh (Sep 28, 2011)

Ziggy said:


> Sorry for the Dumb question, but what is considered the Quarter #2. April-June?



Yes. April-June.


----------



## catz (Sep 29, 2011)

Quarter 2 tends to usually mean: by end of the last moment possible of that quarter, meaning end of June.
Of course could be different with Canon, but these quarters are newspeak for release dates to look earlier than they really are, in other words, people would be disappointed if someone would say "it is 30th of June 2012", but when it is already Q2 2012, it feels almost like February despite it still is in end of June. They have read their Orwell's 1984 well.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Sep 29, 2011)

The aperture ring thing is very interesting. It's moving in exactly the direction I thought they might - creating EF lenses that are good for video.

I wonder...will there be kit zoom lenses for video? Without focus breathing and that are parfocal? These would seem most likely to be L lenses (and more expensive than a photographic version just for the build quality) although they probably can skimp on the resolving power if they aren't meant for stills. I wouldn't bet that likely to be the case, though; these will probably be markedly more expensive than an "L" stills equivalent. But hopefully they will be competitive with the Zeiss CP.2 and LWZ options (for example).


----------

